# Harris Tweed at Walmart



## LouB

Forgive me if this has been posted already - I've been traveling for a couple of weeks and havent been on the Forum much.

The Walmart in Summerville, SC had a rack with brown and grey HT sportcoats. They were just under $75 and included a wooden HT hanger. The HT patch appeared to be about 3" x 4" and was affixed to the right inside of the jacket.

Anybody else seen these at a WM?


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

I'll have to check. How are they sized? S-M-L or regular sizes? I wonder if I could grab myself a 36R.


----------



## TweedyDon

It seems that they're being tested in select stores only, according to my information. Decent construction but made in Bangladesh. I'd like to see one!


----------



## CMDC

Hmmm. Are they on the website?


----------



## TSWalker

Not available at Walmart.com, definitely select stores only, I'm guessing letter sizes but can't confirm or deny that just yet. More details here.


----------



## LouB

I should have spent more time looking at them (sizing, etc.), but I was running out of time. The shoulders were padded, but not grossly so. They didn't look too bad.


----------



## dorji

I can't link all the pages I would like to right now, but those look suspiciously like the ones from https://www.harristweedscotland.com/our-jackets/

Those of you who were around a couple years ago will remember the Buyout of HT by that English guy- there is a 3 part BBC documentary somewhere. Someone who knows oughtta link it up- I remember I was looong but interesting. Anyway long story short the guy reduced the brand down to four pattern, tried to market the heck out of them, produced huge amounts of the jackets, then couldn't sell.

Bet these are those. Note the hanger style and logo.

Nice true HT. The 5th pattern is very nice as well (looks like they are doing about 10 now). OCBD posted a beautiful southwick jacket recently in #5.

*I could be dead wrong about this, but doubt it.


----------



## dorji

LouB said:


> The HT patch appeared to be about 3" x 4" and was affixed to the right inside of the jacket.


White with red lettering??


----------



## duckbill

Or you could buy them at a very high markup here!!!!

https://www.styleforum.net/t/326531...ngers-38r-40r-42r-44r-3-versions#post_5958868


----------



## catside

Why test it in a store in South Carolina? Shouldn't they shoot for New England?


----------



## dorji

Here you go. Somewhere in there is a shot of warehouse full of unsold jackets:
https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b00mr0n9/episodes/guide


----------



## TSWalker

dorji said:


> I can't link all the pages I would like to right now, but those look suspiciously like the ones from https://www.harristweedscotland.com/our-jackets/*I could be dead wrong about this, but doubt it.


Zoom in on the tag. I doubt it, too. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## dorji

dorji said:


> Here you go. Somewhere in there is a shot of warehouse full of unsold jackets:
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b00mr0n9/episodes/guide


I can't seem to get these to play. Maybe someone can figure it out and post direct link. Sorry fellas..


----------



## halbydurzell

This seems to work. I'll check out the Walmart when I'm at my folk's place this weekend. I'm sure these will be on sale after the new year.


----------



## Hayek

Clothing from Wal Mart? I'd rather just keep an eye on eBay.


----------



## TSWalker

Hayek said:


> Clothing from Wal Mart? I'd rather just keep an eye on eBay.


Indeed, but it does give one slight hope for the future that they are willing to test market such a product.


----------



## Flanderian

I wonder if these could be left over jackets from those Haggas had them made up in Asia when he was trying to take complete control of the Harris Tweed market? He was never very good at selling them.


----------



## Oldsarge

Well, if you spent $75 on one that was as close a fit as you could and then took it to a reliable tailor you'd have a right decent knockabout for under $200. Not an easy thing to beat.


----------



## LouB

Yes, but not the standard label. The orb and cross were much larger. The whole design looked much more modern.


----------



## AncientMadder

I'm tempted to run over to the local Walmart tonight and see if these are in stock. Has anyone been yet?


----------



## drlivingston

Apparently woven in Scotland, tailored in Bangladesh... (hanger from China)


----------



## eagle2250

:biggrin: Gosh I wish I had known about these Tweeds when the wife and I were "kickin it" at our local Walmart this past Friday night! Indeed, life get's pretty racy out here in Hoosierville. If this keeps up, we might be able to buy our clothes, as well as our groceries at Walmart. Pretty sweet, huh?


----------



## IvanD

Wow, a tweed jacket and change from fifty quid :icon_smile_big:
Even if its just for taking the dog out, it has to be a bargain.
Shame we won't see them in the UK at that price though.


----------



## patelsd

I'll check local stores for availability and if anyone is interested I'd be willing to pick some up and ship them.


----------



## Flairball

I heard about this a few days ago, and as I had to pass close by a Walmart the day before yesterday I thought I'd take a look. Nothing.


----------



## catside

None in CT however this one is not a supercenter.


----------



## Topsider

TSWalker said:


> Not available at Walmart.com, definitely select stores only, I'm guessing letter sizes but can't confirm or deny that just yet. More details here.


Hmm...that was a Northern VA Walmart. I normally avoid Walmart like the plague, but this may be worth a trip.


----------



## CMDC

^If you do go and find something promising, let me know and I may be willing to voyage out to NOVA.


----------



## Patrick06790

catside said:


> None in CT however this one is not a supercenter.


Somehow I doubt the Torrington Wal-Mart will have them. But hey - the overpriced Goodwill (Purveyors of Fine Vintage Clothing, Old Sneakers, Flaking Non-Stick Skillets and the Complete Works of Nelson DeMille) is right across the street!


----------



## crs

I'm not interested in shopping there under any circumstances. I will say that in thrift stores I've seen a few Stafford Harris Tweed jackets and they seemed neither special nor awful. I just checked the JCPenney website to see if they still sold Harris Tweeds. Nope, but they have Donegal tweeds marked down to $70. The catch is that the jacket is a wool-poly blend and the lining is a rayon-poly blend. So then what is the point of owning a Donegal tweed that's partly from a plastic sheep? Are the Walmart Harris Tweeds all wool?


----------



## Topsider

crs said:


> Are the Walmart Harris Tweeds all wool?


Apparently.


----------



## AncientMadder

I'm at my local store now, about to buy a 42 L gray herringbone. Side vents. They have 38-46. Most are regular length, but there are some shorts and longs too. Quality seems better than expected. Wouldn't surprise me if the guesses about these being harristweedscotland.com overstock are correct.

Pics to come shortly.


----------



## dorji

I think we are all but confirmed from Haggis himself that these are his jackets. I want to emphasize that regardless of what you think of the marketing, manufacture, and distribution tactics--

the tweed itself is very good, very real, and very worth owning in and of itself. Discounted jacket does not equal discount tweed. Take a look at OCBD's absolutely beautiful southwick-made sack jacket on the WAYWT thread recently. Same tweed.
:icon_smile:


----------



## AncientMadder

I picked up one of these jackets tonight, the Laxdale model. I'd been wanting a salt-and-pepper herringbone tweed, preferably with side vents. This fit the bill exactly.

Looks like these are the same jackets that harristweedscotland.com is currently selling for $600:

Laxdale: https://www.harristweedscotland.com/shop-online/laxdale-harris-tweed-jacket/

Barva: https://www.harristweedscotland.com/shop-online/barva-harris-tweed-jacket/





































Shoulders are a little wide on me but within the acceptable range, I think:


----------



## drlivingston

That certainly changes the market value of their jackets. You can now get a manicure, get a haircut, eat a Subway sandwich, have a McDonald's shake, pick up a wedding cake, buy wine, get your oil changed and tires rotated, get your taxes done, pick up your drycleaning, get cellphone activation, order and print photographs, get your crab legs steamed, apply for a job, cash a check, do all of your banking, get milk, get stamps, refinance your house, rent a carpet steamer, get concert tickets, buy sod, send flowers, get an eye exam and glasses, fill your prescriptions, get a flu shot, do a bridal registry, AND buy a nice Harris Tweed jacket!!


----------



## db601

For the posts referencing NOVA, can you ID the specific store? I'm guessing Fair Lakes, which I think is a superstore, but there are a lot of other locations. I've never looked at their clothes because of the overpowering aroma of polyester throughout the store. For this, I can pinch my nose.


----------



## CMDC

^I'm envisioning a google map w/HT orbs marking the respective stores.

These look pretty good although I'd really need to try one on. I'm dreading having to explain to my wife why I need to drive an hour out into the VA suburbs during the rush of Xmas shopping, to go to a Walmart Superstore to buy a tweed jacket. This could finally convince her that, yes, I am nuts.


----------



## 127.72 MHz

TweedyDon said:


> It seems that they're being tested in select stores only, according to my information. Decent construction but made in Bangladesh. I'd like to see one!


I'd like to see it as well. Heck, I have three Harris tweeds that were made in China, for Brooks Brothers and Orvis, why not Bangladesh?

Heck for that matter I can't see why someone, Walmart comes to mind, doesn't market a Harris Tweed jacket that says right on the label that it was made by death row prisoners. Americans will buy them,...


----------



## Jovan

Harris Tweed from Walmart? It may be the same tweed, but the construction quality is going to be below J.C. Penney Stafford at that price.


----------



## AncientMadder

^^ Jovan: I dont believe they were made for Walmart. They appear to be overstock from harristweedscotland.com. If you've watched the BBC documentary on Harris Tweed, you'll remember a scene showing this company's warehouse full of inventory they couldn't move. These appear to be those same jackets, originally priced at $600.


----------



## drlivingston

AncientMadder said:


> ^^ Jovan: I dont believe they were made for Walmart. They appear to be overstock from harristweedscotland.com. If you've watched the BBC documentary on Harris Tweed, you'll remember a scene showing this company's warehouse full of inventory they couldn't move. These appear to be those same jackets, originally priced at $600.


You are probably correct. However, I wonder why Harris tweed wouldn't just offer them for 75% off rather than sell them to a notoriously low-quality (clothing) retailer. It might boost their exposure, but their image might take a hit.


----------



## Hayek

TSWalker said:


> Indeed, but it does give one slight hope for the future that they are willing to test market such a product.


Sure, it's good for Harris. I'd rather just save my pennies and get something from an actual men's store--it's not like we have too many Andover Shops and Wm. Fox. and Cos. out there--or keep an eye out on eBay. I just snagged a great tweed herringbone JPress sportcoat for 65 bucks. Tough to beat.

I also don't really like large stores/shopping malls, though. Just my $0.02.


----------



## Jovan

drlivingston said:


> You are probably correct. However, I wonder why Harris tweed wouldn't just offer them for 75% off rather than sell them to a notoriously low-quality (clothing) retailer. It might boost their exposure, but their image might take a hit.


Hm, that's what I'm worried about. Cool that they're moving them, but why there? I guess I'll see if my Walmart has any. (The only reason I'd have to go there in years.) Apologies for not reading through the thread more thoroughly!


----------



## AncientMadder

My guess is they sold to Walmart because Walmart was able to offer them cash and buy high volume. Just a guess.


----------



## my19

Stopped at a local supercenter today and saw the jackets. Nicer than I'd expected, I have to say. I was hoping to find the herringbone tweed, but no luck. But I was impressed with the subtle colors in the two models they had, particularly the tan-brown-green tweed. Not crazy about side vents in general, but it wouldn't be a deal breaker.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Shopping at Walmart in general seems to be one of those issues that many people (myself included) have very strong feeling about, feelings that probably can't be changed by posts on a men's clothing forum.

That said, good on Ancient Madder for posting information and pictures!

I'll also add that while I love Harris Tweed, selling to lower priced retailers isn't out of character for them, in fact it's probably closer to the norm. Most of the HT jackets I see at thrift stores are from JC Penny, I remember a couple years ago seeing sub 100 pound HT jackets at Marks and Spencer, and even recall H&M selling Harris Tweed. I guess what I'm trying to get across is that, this isn't so out of character as to be unbelievable or treated with suspicion.


----------



## Esc8p

I am fortunate/unfortunate enough to have about five Walmarts approximately 10-30 minutes in all directions surrounding me. A couple locations may even be superstores. I would love to venture out and check their inventory, but as all of you may know that at this time, it would be complete chaos. If I do and I happen to be lucky enough to find these Harris Tweeds, I have no hesitations in picking some up for fellow AAAC members. 

I'll report back with my findings.

Tyler


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Not for sale in my local wally world.


----------



## Belfaborac

AncientMadder said:


> My guess is they sold to Walmart because Walmart was able to offer them cash and buy high volume. Just a guess.


I think that's very likely the case. At this point I doubt if Mr. Haggas is particularly concerned with how his jackets are shifted, or to whom, as long as they disappear from his warehouse at long last. All in all it seems particularly fitting that the last chapter of his Harris Tweed "adventure" is written by Walmart.


----------



## Oldsarge

the Walmart near me is huge. I believe it might be a superstore. I am _forced_, forced mind you, to go looking . . . and I don't like Wal-Mart, either!


----------



## vwguy

As I was driving by, I felt compelled to stop and check, no HT. And I was outta there lickedy split!

Brian


----------



## drlivingston

In Alabama, we have an over-abundance of WalMart. It is mandated that for every 5 trailer parks, there has to be at least one WalMart. :wink2: From my house, there are *16* WalMart Supercenters within a 45 mile radius.


----------



## zzdocxx

CMDC said:


> ^I'm envisioning a google map w/HT orbs marking the respective stores.
> 
> These look pretty good although I'd really need to try one on. I'm dreading having to explain to my wife why I need to drive an hour out into the VA suburbs during the rush of Xmas shopping, to go to a Walmart Superstore to buy a tweed jacket. This could finally convince her that, yes, I am nuts.


Lol.

ic12337:


----------



## Fred G. Unn

FYI, the store in North Brunswick, NJ on Rt 1 has them. All three styles of fabric are really great! I just couldn't find a single size that fit me in the shoulders so I passed. It seems like the angle between the end of the shoulders and the bottom of the armpit is just off or something. I have 2 SCs at the tailor now so the thought of another tailoring bill to have her remake the shoulders on something I bought at Walmart sort of turned me off. The fabric is the real thing though.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Fred G. Unn said:


> FYI, the store in North Brunswick, NJ on Rt 1 has them. All three styles of fabric are really great! I just couldn't find a single size that fit me in the shoulders so I passed. It seems like the angle between the end of the shoulders and the bottom of the armpit is just off or something. I have 2 SCs at the tailor now so the thought of another tailoring bill to have her remake the shoulders on something I bought at Walmart sort of turned me off. The fabric is the real thing though.


I have been led into temptation, even if they don't have my current size.* I do hate Walmart, but they're also the only place where Hanes t-shirts aren't crazily expensive.

*Is it sad that I've decided to work out so I can buy size 38 jackets OTR instead of searching for 36R?


----------



## drlivingston

Is is wrong to buy 5 or 6 coats, keep them for a day, return them, and keep the hangers? :icon_saint7kg:


----------



## TSWalker

drlivingston said:


> Is is wrong to buy 5 or 6 coats, keep them for a day, return them, and keep the hangers? :icon_saint7kg:


Yes. With the price of gas, just buy these:


----------



## crs

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> I do hate Walmart, but they're also the only place where Hanes t-shirts aren't crazily expensive.


Try Shop-Rite. The one nearest me puts them on sale three for $10 a few times a year.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

crs said:


> Try Shop-Rite. The one nearest me puts them on sale three for $10 a few times a year.


Walmart's had them 6 for $15 (!) the last few times I've been through.


----------



## Oldsarge

My local WalMart isn't a superstore and the nearest ones are either in the Inland Empire or clear across the Basin. Can't see chasing this further.


----------



## shenry

I found a number of them at Potomac Mills Walmart in NoVa. Picked up a "Laxdale" black and gray herringbone for my first tweed. Now, what do I pair it with? I hope dark blue jeans, British tan chinos, and gray wool pants are OK pairings as I don't have anything else right off.


----------



## Trad-ish

Well, can't say that I'm surprised but there were no HT jackets at my local supercenter. Thank you for sending me into the Heart of Darkness.:mad2:


----------



## dxrham

Still no joy at two Walmart Supercenters in the well to do areas of North Alabama.

Christopher


----------



## hockeyinsider

Anyone have access to the herringbone in a 36-short?



Jovan said:


> Harris Tweed from Walmart? It may be the same tweed, but the construction quality is going to be below J.C. Penney Stafford at that price.


You're wrong. This is significant. It's probably a one-time lost liter item in upscale Wal-Mart locales. As others have said, it appears to be identical to the HarrisTweedScotland.com jackets that many independent menswear stores across the United States sell for between $300 and $600.


----------



## hockeyinsider

AncientMadder said:


> ^^ Jovan: I dont believe they were made for Walmart. They appear to be overstock from harristweedscotland.com. If you've watched the BBC documentary on Harris Tweed, you'll remember a scene showing this company's warehouse full of inventory they couldn't move. These appear to be those same jackets, originally priced at $600.


The real issue is who is HarrisTweedScotland.com and why do they have thousands of jackets left unsold, if they're nice for the money? I did a quick search and it looks as if HarrisTweedScotland.com operates out of the same address as Brook Taverner.


----------



## hockeyinsider

By the way, I buy packets of 100% cotton pocket squares from Wal-Mart as they're super-cheap.


----------



## hockeyinsider

Not sure when this was published, but:

https://books.google.com/books?id=E...Ak#v=onepage&q=harris tweed + walmart&f=false


----------



## jkidd41011

If these are in fact overstock items, or they are trying a different distribution method....I would have thought Target or maybe Kohl's would have been a better avenue than WalMart.


----------



## Jovan

hockeyinsider said:


> Anyone have access to the herringbone in a 36-short?
> 
> You're wrong. This is significant. It's probably a one-time lost liter item in upscale Wal-Mart locales. As others have said, it appears to be identical to the HarrisTweedScotland.com jackets that many independent menswear stores across the United States sell for between $300 and $600.


Y-yes. I already conceded that earlier...


----------



## hockeyinsider

jkidd41011 said:


> If these are in fact overstock items, or they are trying a different distribution method....I would have thought Target or maybe Kohl's would have been a better avenue than WalMart.


Agreed. This would totally be a Target thing. Plus, it wouldn't have the stigma -- rightly or wrongly -- that some associate with Wal-Mart.


----------



## hockeyinsider

Frankly, I would be furious if I were the independent menswear stores. In fact, a store here is selling the Laxdale for $325. That same jacket is being sold at Wal-Mart for much, much less, though for the record I don't know if it's available at any of the Michigan Wal-Mart stores.


----------



## Orgetorix

hockeyinsider said:


> Frankly, I would be furious if I were the independent menswear stores. In fact, a store here is selling the Laxdale for $325. That same jacket is being sold at Wal-Mart for much, much less, though for the record I don't know if it's available at any of the Michigan Wal-Mart stores.


I think the overlap between their clientele is probably small and mostly composed of AAAC members.


----------



## eagle2250

The Super-Walmart in Valparaiso, Indiana, has them, but the size availability is pretty limited. Beware all you barrel chested, big boys...you would be better served looking elsewhere!


----------



## eagle2250

The Super-Walmart in Valparaiso, Indiana, has them, but the size availability is pretty limited. Beware all you barrel chested, big boys...you would be better served looking elsewhere!


----------



## inq89

jkidd41011 said:


> If these are in fact overstock items, or they are trying a different distribution method....I would have thought Target or maybe Kohl's would have been a better avenue than WalMart.


Agreed, but perhaps those stores couldn't come to an agreement or WalMart offered a better financial deal. Afterall, the common folk don't pay $75 for "grandpa's jacket?...eww!"

Speaking of, so is it a good deal if I pick one up for $75, if its offered in my area? Especially since it appears to be the one-and-only Harris Tweed jackets that can be purchased at a higher premium?


----------



## Patrick06790

I'm going to take a drive when I'm in NoVa next week, check it out. Why not? I can get some tees while I'm there, mine are pretty ratty.


----------



## Jovan

I'm disappointed, you guys! All this talk of cheap Hanes... Getting discounted Harris Tweed is one thing, but there's discounted RibbedTee right now for your undershirt needs: https://ribbedtee.com/store/category/clearance-undershirts/


----------



## hockeyinsider

I'm at Wal-Mary and they have heaps of the herringbone, the Laxdale. Anyone want it? $75 plus $15 shipping. You can have it before Christmas.


----------



## Jovan

Any 40L?


----------



## hockeyinsider

42L in Dalmore.


----------



## Jovan

Ah, well thanks anyway.


----------



## Pentheos

Anything in 48L?


----------



## Kingstonian

hockeyinsider said:


> Frankly, I would be furious if I were the independent menswear stores. In fact, a store here is selling the Laxdale for $325. That same jacket is being sold at Wal-Mart for much, much less, though for the record I don't know if it's available at any of the Michigan Wal-Mart stores.


Yes it will not help Harris Tweed's image to be knocked out on the cheap either. I wonder what the situation is now with Haggas and Harris tweed? His range of cloths will lose out big time.


----------



## hockeyinsider

Pentheos said:


> Anything in 48L?


Lots of 42, 44 and 46 regulars with a free 42 shorts, 38 regulars, and 42 longs. I'll be back there in an hour if anyone wants it.


----------



## Kingstonian

Note these are proper British cut jackets - tweed as she is worn.

None of this sack, three roll two, no darts, fat bloke stuff.

You will need to be in reasonable shape to wear one. Frank Cannon need not apply.


----------



## Jovan

Um... was that really necessary?


----------



## Orgetorix

Kingstonian said:


> Note these are proper British cut jackets - tweed as she is worn.
> 
> None of this sack, three roll two, no darts, fat bloke stuff.
> 
> You will need to be in reasonable shape to wear one. Frank Cannon need not apply.


This is the Trad forum. Go away. Do you make a habit of going into a soldiers' pub and insulting the military?


----------



## Jovan

Yeah that was... wow. He could have stopped himself at saying it was a British cut.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Kingstonian said:


> Note these are proper British cut jackets - tweed as she is worn.
> 
> None of this sack, three roll two, no darts, fat bloke stuff.
> 
> You will need to be in reasonable shape to wear one. Frank Cannon need not apply.


First of all, you clearly forgot to look at what forum you are in (I've done this before and the result was positively atomic).

Secondly, I currently hold the position of unwanted visitor in the Trad Forum, so get in line behind me and I'll let you know when there is a vacancy. :icon_smile_wink::devil:

Thirdly, as an aside and not related to your comments at all _Kingstonian_, Wal-Mart is a total pile of societal dissolution and should be patronized only during the literal eve of apocalypse. Even then, you should only visit said abomination for the sole purpose of stocking up on 5 pairs of eyeglasses (as needed) so that you can make sure you can see the zombies from which you flee.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

wrwhiteknight said:


> Thirdly, as an aside and not related to your comments at all _Kingstonian_, Wal-Mart is a total pile of societal dissolution and should be patronized only during the *literal eve of apocalypse*. Even then, you should only visit said abomination for the sole purpose of stocking up on 5 pairs of eyeglasses (as needed) so that you can make sure you can see the zombies from which you flee.


Ironically, I may be going tomorrow.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Ironically, I may be going tomorrow.


Well played sir! I had not even thought of the apropos timing...


----------



## Trad-ish

Ok, that was a funny post.



wrwhiteknight said:


> First of all, you clearly forgot to look at what forum you are in (I've done this before and the result was positively atomic).
> 
> Secondly, I currently hold the position of unwanted visitor in the Trad Forum, so get in line behind me and I'll let you know when there is a vacancy. :icon_smile_wink::devil:
> 
> Thirdly, as an aside and not related to your comments at all _Kingstonian_, Wal-Mart is a total pile of societal dissolution and should be patronized only during the literal eve of apocalypse. Even then, you should only visit said abomination for the sole purpose of stocking up on 5 pairs of eyeglasses (as needed) so that you can make sure you can see the zombies from which you flee.


----------



## Trad-ish

Pentheos said:


> Anything in 48L?


A big +1 on that question.


----------



## hockeyinsider

wrwhiteknight said:


> Thirdly, as an aside and not related to your comments at all _Kingstonian_, Wal-Mart is a total pile of societal dissolution and should be patronized only during the literal eve of apocalypse. Even then, you should only visit said abomination for the sole purpose of stocking up on 5 pairs of eyeglasses (as needed) so that you can make sure you can see the zombies from which you flee.


I don't normally hijack conversations with unrelated comments, as that is considered impolite in the internet world, but nonetheless I must intervene, my good sir. Wal-Mart helps millions of middle-class Americans save money with reasonably decent food and other merchandise. If you can afford better, then good for you. However, I shop there a fair bit for essentials (I highly recommend the Prima Della turkey and fresh bread) because it makes sense fiscally.


----------



## hockeyinsider

Trad-ish said:


> A big +1 on that question.


I didn't see anything. Oddly, the second Wal-Mart, in a much more affluent town, didn't have any, but the first one, which was located in the same town as a popular factory store outlet, did have them. I suspect there may be a geospatial pattern to which stores have it and which stores do not.


----------



## my19

Pentheos said:


> Anything in 48L?


I did see both a 48 and a 50 in one Walmart, but can't recall whether those were longs or not.

It's interesting that in UL backpacking circles, Walmart is the source for a very light-weight aluminum cup that serves as a key part of the backpacker's cook set. But they are only found in less affluent areas. The Harris Tweed jackets are at the other end of the spectrum. A Walmart with the Imusa cup won't have tweed, and vice-versa.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

hockeyinsider said:


> I'm at Wal-Mary and they have heaps of the herringbone, the Laxdale. Anyone want it? $75 plus $15 shipping. You can have it before Christmas.


PM('s) sent.


----------



## hockeyinsider

It looks as if I'm doing a run tomorrow to the Wal-Mart to buy whatever they have left for members. If you're interested, send me a private message.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

To those who have purchased the HT from Walmart, how did you feel about the shoulders? 
Did you buy your true size or did you go up/down? 
I am not in a position to compare sizes myself.


----------



## drlivingston

I have 16 supercenters within an hour's drive. If you are looking for a certain pattern in a certain size, just let me know. I will pick it up and ship it too you for cost of jacket + $15 USPS Priority shipping. Anyone who knows me knows it is not about making money. It's about making society look better one trad garment at a time.


----------



## Trad-ish

Dieu et les Dames said:


> To those who have purchased the HT from Walmart, how did you feel about the shoulders?
> Did you buy your true size or did you go up/down?
> I am not in a position to compare sizes myself.


Curious to hear this as well.


----------



## zzdocxx

drlivingston said:


> I have 16 supercenters within an hour's drive. If you are looking for a certain pattern in a certain size, just let me know. I will pick it up and ship it too you for cost of jacket + $15 USPS Priority shipping. Anyone who knows me knows it is not about making money. It's about making society look better one trad garment at a time.


:thumbs-up:


----------



## CMDC

Another field report. I ventured out to the WM Superstore in Laurel MD this morning--only about 1/2 hour from my place--and they have them. My first time in a Walmart fitting room. I ended up grabbing one. I got the Dalmore, which is a bluish purplish mottled pattern. They had a similar pattern in brown as well as the grey herringbone. Wide array of sizes, including longs and shorts. I wouldn't necessarily be in a rush to get one. I don't think these are jumping off the shelves. The rack at this store was packed tight with them.

If you're having someone here pick one up for you I might recommend sizing down if in doubt or in between. I'm a 39R and the 38 fit much better than the 40 which was way too big in the chest.


----------



## my19

CMDC said:


> Another field report. I ventured out to the WM Superstore in Laurel MD this morning--only about 1/2 hour from my place--and they have them. My first time in a Walmart fitting room. I ended up grabbing one. I got the Dalmore, which is a bluish purplish mottled pattern. They had a similar pattern in brown as well as the grey herringbone. Wide array of sizes, including longs and shorts. I wouldn't necessarily be in a rush to get one. I don't think these are jumping off the shelves. The rack at this store was packed tight with them.
> 
> If you're having someone here pick one up for you I might recommend sizing down if in doubt or in between. I'm a 39R and the 38 fit much better than the 40 which was way too big in the chest.


I concur on sizing. I wear a 44L suit. With these, the 44 is big enough to accommodate a shaggy dog with room to spare. So if you're a 39 or a 41 -- and I only saw these in even sizes -- I'd go down to a 38 or 40.


----------



## Trad-ish

Three more Wally Worlds, still no jackets.


----------



## drlivingston

Trad-ish said:


> Three more Wally Worlds, still no jackets.


I hope this isn't a regional thing. I am running into the same problem here in AL. Blast our confounded local college football team. Their logo apparel is clogging up floor space and is preventing them from being able to properly utilize the floor space (i.e. put the tweeds out). One store manager told me that things will return to normal after the "big" game.


----------



## WarrenB

I purchased both the herringbone and tan parva at my local supercenter. Plenty sizes of all three jackets available. I normally wear a 39s, but found the 38R the best fit for me (I'm about 5',7 1/2" so sometimes I need short, sometimes regular). I tried on the 40 and it was way too roomy for me. For what it's worth, I measured my 38R and it was a little over 42" from pit to pit. 

Some have mentioned the jackets were kind of boxy but I don't think overly so. I like both that I purchased, I had been looking for a grey herringbone tweed so it was pretty much perfect timing.


----------



## 127.72 MHz

^^ This is definitely, at least a regional thing, perhaps only at two or three of these clear out jungles we refer to as Walmart.

I called seventeen stores and waited on hold for ten plus minutes to speak to someone at corporate in Arkansas. The people at corporate could not confirm that they even had a Harris Tweed at *any* store,....


----------



## dxrham

drlivingston said:


> I hope this isn't a regional thing. I am running into the same problem here in AL. Blast our confounded local college football team. Their logo apparel is clogging up floor space and is preventing them from being able to properly utilize the floor space (i.e. put the tweeds out). One store manager told me that things will return to normal after the "big" game.


 Try hitting the Walmarts in the more affluent areas, and be sure to check the entire mensware department. The one I found them at did not have them right out in the open.

-Christopher


----------



## jonathanbaron

Nothing at the Walmart Supercenter in Tewksbury, MA. 

At the risk of sounding like an elitist, that was a pretty miserable experience.


----------



## mgoblue

hockeyinsider said:


> I didn't see anything. Oddly, the second Wal-Mart, in a much more affluent town, didn't have any, but the first one, which was located in the same town as a popular factory store outlet, did have them. I suspect there may be a geospatial pattern to which stores have it and which stores do not.


can I ask which metro Detroit store you found these in? Thanks!


----------



## wrwhiteknight

So, when I thrift a "normal" Harris Tweed, I will consider paying up to $30 for a really really nice one that is near mint (at a push).

Now that I have to look out for the multitude of these Wal-Mart versions that I understand are differnet, how much are these worth at thrift? $5?

Are they marked as different? (sorry if this point has been covered already).


----------



## Jovan

I don't quite understand what you're asking. If you saw these up on Ebay soon... you'd expect to pay at least $75 (because it costs money to list items there) plus shipping since that's what it cost for the seller to buy it. Harris Tweed is worth a lot more than that new.


----------



## Kingstonian

my19 said:


> I concur on sizing. I wear a 44L suit. With these, the 44 is big enough to accommodate a shaggy dog with room to spare. So if you're a 39 or a 41 -- and I only saw these in even sizes -- I'd go down to a 38 or 40.


British RTW is always even sizes. You do not see 39 or 41 in a UK shop.

I still find it highly amusing that the self-styled 'trads' will drive for hours to buy a jacket in a British cut - provided the price is right.


----------



## Kreiger

I would not recommend anyone drive hours to get one of these. Carlisle, PA Walmart has them, FWIW. Tried a few on, but wasn't getting great fits. The cloth is, as expected, nice and it is a shame that it is stuck in these jackets.


----------



## smujd

The cloth is nice. Construction appears pretty good. Fit is quite generous. I wholly disagree with the "British cut" characterizations. I normally wear a 46L in the BB Fitz and the 44L fit me well. I picked up two--I forget which ones. I would have gotten all three had they had the third in 44L.

Nice jackets. I'm sure you can thrift or ebay better jackets at better prices, but I'm very pleased at $75/each.


----------



## danielm

Any sightings of HT at the Louisville, Cincinnati, or Indianapolis Walmarts? I've stopped at several and found nothing.


----------



## dxrham

danielm said:


> Any sightings of HT at the Louisville, Cincinnati, or Indianapolis Walmarts? I've stopped at several and found nothing.


 Give it some time as they seem to be trickling their way through the distribution system. Another location here in Huntsville received theirs in the last day. Try looking at the newer Walmart locations and/or ones in the more affluent areas. That seems to be the pattern here.

Christopher


----------



## dxrham

Sizing guide is available here 

From personal observation, the 42R is slightly longer in length than a 42R Hart Schaffner Marx and wider in the shoulders. I did notice that 42R Dalmore was not as quite as wide in the shoulder and less roomy than a 42R Barva. This seems odd as the Harris Tweed Scotland sizing chart indicated that they are sized the same.

Christopher


----------



## Kingstonian

smujd said:


> I wholly disagree with the "British cut" characterizations.


 I understand they are Haggas jackets. A Laxdale has been mentioned. These are not sack jackets. They are darted jackets with side vents and firm shoulders - a British cut.


----------



## TSWalker

Kingstonian said:


> I still find it highly amusing that the self-styled 'trads' will drive for hours to buy a jacket in a British cut - provided the price is right.


What could be more "trad" than appreciating the value of a dollar? :icon_smile_big:


----------



## hockeyinsider

127.72 MHz said:


> ^^ This is definitely, at least a regional thing, perhaps only at two or three of these clear out jungles we refer to as Walmart.
> 
> I called seventeen stores and waited on hold for ten plus minutes to speak to someone at corporate in Arkansas. The people at corporate could not confirm that they even had a Harris Tweed at *any* store,....


We have them at some stores in Michigan. I've noticed the pattern tends to be Wal-Mart stores in towns or near towns with factory outlet malls.


----------



## Topsider

Kingstonian said:


> I still find it highly amusing that the self-styled 'trads' will drive for hours to buy a jacket in a British cut - provided the price is right.


What's amusing to me are all of the people like yourself who clearly care nothing about TNSIL, yet hang out in a forum dedicated to that style.

Really, I'd think you would have better things to do.


----------



## Dmontez

Do any of you know if these will make it as far as Texas?


----------



## thegovteach

Dmontez said:


> Do any of you know if these will make it as far as Texas?


I doubt it. Hit several stores from Orange to Victoria on a trip this last week and found none...


----------



## sdiv

*Chicago Area Walmart Harris Tweeds Sighting*

I can confirm that they have them in the Niles Walmart (Pointe Plaza) NW of Chicago. They have the Grey Herringbone and the mottled patterned one, in both grey and tan. Smallest measurement I saw was 38 and largest was 50 - only in even number increments. They have quite a few, the rack was quite full, I would say probably around 50 or so jackets. They had Regular, Short, and Long. I tried on 38s, I found them true in length but a little too big in the chest and a bit too wide in the shoulders. The HT hangers are very nice!! Good luck!


----------



## Dmontez

thegovteach said:


> I doubt it. Hit several stores from Orange to Victoria on a trip this last week and found none...


I called every store in south Texas rio grande valley up to San Antonio and found nothing.


----------



## Kingstonian

TSWalker said:


> What could be more "trad" than appreciating the value of a dollar? :icon_smile_big:


So Trads' is synonymous with 'cheap'?


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Kingstonian, are you trolling or do you simply have poor manners?


----------



## drlivingston

dxrham said:


> Another location here in Huntsville received theirs in the last day.


Hopefully, they will start trickling down toward the Birmingham area. We are about the same distance from the Cullman distribution center. I hope our demographic doesn't stop them from putting them in our local stores.


----------



## Kingstonian

^ It is a legitimate question.

Some people on here get all sniffy about roped shoulders and darts, but offer them Harris tweed at a low price and those concerns are out the window.

Never mind the quality feel the width.


----------



## dexconstruct

Kingstonian said:


> ^ It is a legitimate question.
> 
> Some people on here get all sniffy about roped shoulders and darts, but offer them Harris tweed at a low price and those concerns are out the window.
> 
> Never mind the quality feel the width.


The people here post on the Trad forum because they are interested in, or prefer, clothes that include things like natural shoulders or undarted jackets. Some may ONLY wear those types of clothes. But many of us are interested in a wide range of clothes, of different styles and quality. Many of us are also interested in getting high quality clothing for good prices. Thus, Harris tweed (a Trad staple) at a low price is clearly in keeping with the aims of the forum and the people who inhabit it. Is this difficult to understand for you?


----------



## Kingstonian

dexconstruct said:


> The people here post on the Trad forum because they are interested in, or prefer, clothes that include things like natural shoulders or undarted jackets. Some may ONLY wear those types of clothes. But many of us are interested in a wide range of clothes, of different styles and quality. Many of us are also interested in getting high quality clothing for good prices. Thus, Harris tweed (a Trad staple) at a low price is clearly in keeping with the aims of the forum and the people who inhabit it. Is this difficult to understand for you?


That is a BS answer. You have only been a member for a few months.

So don't try to tell me what is in keeping with 'the aims of the forum and those who inhabit it'.

You cannot just make it up as you go along.


----------



## dexconstruct

Kingstonian said:


> That is a BS answer. You have only been a member for a few months.
> 
> So don't try to tell me what is in keeping with 'the aims of the forum and those who inhabit it'.
> 
> You cannot just make it up as you go along.


Ah, I was right. Your question was not legitimate. You have some axe to grind with the very idea of the Trad forum itself. As for myself, in only a few short months, I have gained a whole new wardrobe and a new appreciation for the value of well-made clothing. That appreciation even extends to the idea of buying a foreign made (gasp!), British cut (eww!) jacket at Walmart (swoon!) which is constructed from hard-wearing, long-lasting, natural fabric.

How about yourself?


----------



## Kingstonian

dexconstruct said:


> Ah, I was right. Your question was not legitimate. You have some axe to grind with the very idea of the Trad forum itself. As for myself, in only a few short months, I have gained a whole new wardrobe and a new appreciation for the value of well-made clothing. That appreciation even extends to the idea of buying a foreign made (gasp!), British cut (eww!) jacket at Walmart (swoon!) which is constructed from hard-wearing, long-lasting, natural fabric.
> 
> How about yourself?


I have never had a problem with Harris tweed. I would probably give the Haggas jackets a miss though - but not on account of the cut.


----------



## dexconstruct

Kingstonian said:


> I have never had a problem with Harris tweed. I would probably give the Haggas jackets a miss though - but not on account of the cut.


If you are arguing that we should all pause before buying one of these Harris tweeds and think about how it may effect the industry that Mr. Haggas has tried to ruin, then I agree. However, the fact that the jackets are being sold for $75 at Walmart suggests that whatever damage may ultimately be done to the Harris tweed industry has already been done.

Next time, please state your argument clearly, and avoid the unnecessary antagonism.


----------



## Kingstonian

dexconstruct said:


> If you are arguing that we should all pause before buying one of these Harris tweeds and think about how it may effect the industry that Mr. Haggas has tried to ruin, then I agree. However, the fact that the jackets are being sold for $75 at Walmart suggests that whatever damage may ultimately be done to the Harris tweed industry has already been done.
> 
> Next time, please state your argument clearly, and avoid the unnecessary antagonism.


Don't put words in my mouth. I would prefer something more individual than Haggas stuff. Even Marks & Sparks Harris tweed (when they stocked it) was less common than Haggas.

I still think many on here are as much interested in getting something on the cheap as they are with any supposedly trad associations.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Your seniority on the forum does not make you infallibly correct, just as any level of novice does not make the member inherently ignorant.



Kingstonian said:


> That is a BS answer. You have only been a member for a few months.
> 
> So don't try to tell me ...


----------



## blairrob

If he is suggesting that a poorly constructed Harris tweed jacket is just as contrary to the 'trad sensibility' as a well constructed darted harris tweed I would agree with him wholeheartedly, though I would not agree with his addendum suggesting a relatively new registrant of the forum is by definition an uninformed one, as he infers.


ETA: Damn, beaten to it!


----------



## Kingstonian

Dieu et les Dames said:


> Your seniority on the forum does not make you infallibly correct, just as any level of novice does not make the member inherently ignorant.


I never said it did, but I have been around long enough to know that many on here do not subscribe to some 'broad church' notion where different styles are welcome.

You are new yourself. I suggest you read the introductory paragraph to the 'trad' forum. That will give the gist of what this place is about.


----------



## dexconstruct

Kingstonian said:


> Don't put words in my mouth. I would prefer something more individual than Haggas stuff. Even Marks & Sparks Harris tweed (when they stocked it) was less common than Haggas.
> 
> I still think many on here are as much interested in getting something on the cheap as they are with any supposedly trad associations.


OK, you have FINALLY clearly stated your argument and now we can have honest discussion. Pity it took so long.

Please take a look at the Trad WAYW thread. There, you will find many members of the forum wearing clothes with clear "trad associations". These clothes might have cost anywhere from a few dollars (thrifted), to thousands. In each case, the wearer bought them and wore them, and presumably thought they had gotten a good value whatever they had paid. Do you honestly think these people were simply looking for cheap clothes? I would guess every single one of us has access to cheap clothes, why go to the effort of talking about, looking for, and taking pictures of ourselves wearing clothes for which we hold no passion other than their price? Your argument defies logic.


----------



## Kingstonian

dexconstruct said:


> Your argument defies logic.


No it does not. You are just not paying attention.

As for the WAYWN thread, one 'thrifty' poster has a blog that proudly proclaims:-

'Cost paid for clothes' and 'at retail prices'. He is not unique in this attitude.

Q.E.D.


----------



## dexconstruct

blairrob said:


> If he is suggesting that a poorly constructed Harris tweed jacket is just as contrary to the 'trad sensibility' as a well constructed darted harris tweed I would agree with him wholeheartedly, though I would not agree with his addendum suggesting a relatively new registrant of the forum is by definition an uninformed one, as he infers.
> 
> ETA: Damn, beaten to it!


I would agree with the first part of your statement also, except that this presumably poorly constructed jacket is at a price range where the construction makes sense. It may even be underpriced, given the quality of the fabric, which is a vital part of any jacket's construction. Getting a good value, such as a nice-looking Harris tweed jacket which may last for quite a while at a very low price, seems to be part of the Trad ethos. Maybe I haven't been around long enough though, so who knows?


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

I dig through the discards of my peers for discounts comparable to what is being offered in these HT jackets from Walmart.

If you think about it, buying a HT at discount that does not meet the exact specifications of trad (dramatic pause) 
_
is _trad.

 "Dear boy, you're almost _too well dressed to_ be a gentleman," _Neil Mackwood_


----------



## drlivingston

Why must so many innocuous threads digress to inane bickering? :icon_headagainstwal
(and yes, before the comment is made, I, too, am new)


----------



## dexconstruct

Kingstonian said:


> No it does not. You are just not paying attention.
> 
> As for the WAYWN thread, one 'thrifty' poster has a blog that proudly proclaims:-
> 
> 'Cost paid for clothes' and 'at retail prices'. He is not unique in this attitude.
> 
> Q.E.D.


You argued that the primary motivating factor for people here is getting cheap clothes, no matter how trad they are. That is wrong. The evidence you gathered supports the argument that people here like to get high-quality clothes (i.e. expensive) clothes for much less than retail. The extent to which those clothes may or may not be "trad" depends on the individual person and how dogmatic they are in regards to our aesthetic. In fact, there is an entire market here (thrift exchange) where the trad aesthetic inflates prices for things which other people aren't interested in.

My wardrobe is almost entirely thrifted or bought cheaply from Ebay. But that's because I don't have the money to buy a whole new Trad wardrobe. I can't even really afford the Harris tweeds being talked about here, and I will not be buying one. But I still very much like the aesthetic and wish to wear it presently, rather than in the future where I may have more money. For this reason, I have spent more on clothes recently than I have in my entire life. Cheap clothes is not the goal. I suspect the same for most of the people here who have an interest in thrifting or getting good deals.


----------



## Epaminondas

jonathanbaron said:


> At the risk of sounding like an elitist, that was a pretty miserable experience.


There's a reason that there's a https://www.peopleofwalmart.com/ .

I used to got there for cheap shotgun shells to shoot trap/skeet. The place makes me despair for the human race. I avoid it. Always seems to be the location of at least one trampling death or near death assault per year on "Black Friday."


----------



## dexconstruct

Dieu et les Dames said:


> I dig through the discards of my peers for discounts comparable to what is being offered in these HT jackets from Walmart.
> 
> If you think about it, buying a HT at discount that does not meet the exact specifications of trad (dramatic pause)
> _
> is _trad.
> 
> "Dear boy, you're almost _too well dressed to_ be a gentleman," _Neil Mackwood_


And boom goes the dynamite.


----------



## dexconstruct

drlivingston said:


> Why must so many innocuous threads digress to inane bickering? :icon_headagainstwal
> (and yes, before the comment is made, I, too, am new)


Because you sold that other Polo sweater and now I'm maaaaadddddd!!!


----------



## blairrob

blairrob said:


> If he is suggesting that a poorly constructed Harris tweed jacket is just as contrary to the 'trad sensibility' as a well constructed darted harris tweed I would agree with him wholeheartedly
> ETA: Damn, beaten to it!





dexconstruct said:


> I would agree with the first part of your statement also, except that this presumably poorly constructed jacket is at a price range where the construction makes sense. It may even be underpriced, given the quality of the fabric, which is a vital part of any jacket's construction. Getting a good value, such as a nice-looking Harris tweed jacket which may last for quite a while at a very low price, seems to be part of the Trad ethos. Maybe I haven't been around long enough though, so who knows?


I would agree whole heartedly but with the assumption that, as you say, the _'nice-looking Harris tweed jacket which may last for quite a while at a very low price' _actually _does_ last quite a while _and_ looks good. There are many examples of bargains with poor stitching, linings, proportions, etc. that either don't look very good or wear very well.


----------



## dexconstruct

blairrob said:


> I would agree whole heartedly but with the assumption that, as you say, the _'nice-looking Harris tweed jacket which may last for quite a while at a very low price' _actually _does_ last quite a while _and_ looks good. There are many examples of bargains with poor stitching, linings, proportions, etc. that either don't look very good or wear very well.


Agreed. Unfortunately you will have to actually walk into a Walmart to check out these details yourself. Much scarier than the darts, vents, or shoulders I would say.


----------



## smujd

Dmontez said:


> Do any of you know if these will make it as far as Texas?


I found them at the Walmart in Plano at the Tollway and Park.


----------



## Dmontez

[SUP][/SUP]


smujd said:


> I found them at the Walmart in Plano at the Tollway and Park.


That's great news, but that's a 7 hours north for me. I'd rather just wait a few days and hope they get to my neck of the woods.

Thanks for the info though.


----------



## blairrob

dexconstruct said:


> Agreed. Unfortunately you will have to actually walk into a Walmart to check out these details yourself. Much scarier than the darts, vents, or shoulders I would say.


My father would ocassionally visit Kmart at lunch to buy a large supply of toothpaste, deoderant, etc., and my mother was quite honestly horrifed that someone they knew might see him in there. It didn't bother him one bit. I wish I was more like my father.


----------



## TheRomanhistorian

This thread piqued my curiosity so I read more of your findings. I am quite interested in the grey herringbone (Laxdale?) and the blue and grey speckled one in 44R. I don't know if any are in the Seattle area (I'm currently in Idaho and the two supercentres near me in Clarkston, WA and Moscow, ID seemed to have no clue what I was on about). For $75.00 they seem worth a pot. Would any of you chaps be able to report a Seattle area sighting or, perhaps, be willing to export one of each to me? 

Also, I'm not a normal 'Trad' person (I'm an interloper) but we all share a love of Harris tweed!


----------



## Flake

drlivingston said:


> Hopefully, they will start trickling down toward the Birmingham area. We are about the same distance from the Cullman distribution center. I hope our demographic doesn't stop them from putting them in our local stores.


Looked this morning at Irondale. No luck. Maybe Lakeshore later.


----------



## dxrham

I found them at the Supercentes in Madison, AL and on Sparkman Dr in Huntsville, AL. I have not found them elsewhere in this area. Madison, AL is a growing suburb of Huntsville, while the Sparkman Dr. location is the newest Walmart location in Huntsville. I understand that the Madison, AL would fit the demographics for this jacket, but the Sparkman Dr. location puzzles me. From what I have heard, this location has one of the highest shrinkage rates in the nation.

Christopher


----------



## TheRomanhistorian

It seems like Alabama is a popular place to be right now for Harris Tweed. Has anyone yet figured out a rhyme or reason for their scattergun approach?

Michael


----------



## drlivingston

Flake said:


> Looked this morning at Irondale. No luck. Maybe Lakeshore later.


Don't waste your time, Flake... I am a guy on a mission with waaay too much time on my hands. I have checked Irondale, Centerpoint, Trussville, Inverness, Chelsea, Lakeshore, Bessemer (hey, you never know), Hueytown, Sylacauga, Clanton, Midfield, Calera, Hoover, and 3 Supercenters in Montgomery within the last 48 hrs. At this point, I would only check anything north of Gardendale. According to the powers that be in Bentonville, they are supposed to make their way to the Bham metro area in coming days.

You would be shocked to know how many showers I have had to take in the last 48 hours. :biggrin:


----------



## drlivingston

dxrham said:


> but the Sparkman Dr. location puzzles me. From what I have heard, this location has one of the highest shrinkage rates in the nation.


It is not puzzling, Christopher. I worked as a manager for Ralph Lauren for many years. At least 75% of all shoplifting cases that we prosecuted involved wealthy people who just got a rush out of stealing things.


----------



## Jovan

I'll take a look at some of the Walmarts here and see what I turn up.


----------



## TheRomanhistorian

Quick update (yes, it's a slow Christmas Eve in N. Idaho for me) but I rang my local Seattle area Walmart and confirmed that Renton, WA also has none. The fellow did mention I was the third person to ring and ask about the tweed this morning...


----------



## drlivingston

TheRomanhistorian said:


> Quick update (yes, it's a slow Christmas Eve in N. Idaho for me) but I rang my local Seattle area Walmart and confirmed that Renton, WA also has none. The fellow did mention I was the third person to ring and ask about the tweed this morning...


That's a good thing to do. That info eventually filters to Arkansas. I can't believe that Harris will want WalMart as their primary conduit to consumers. But, if we can get great products into the hands of John Doe public, we will make this world a more civil place in which to live.


----------



## TLS24

Has anyone seen these anywhere in the south or west suburbs of Chicago?


----------



## Flake

drlivingston said:


> Don't waste your time, Flake... I am a guy on a mission with waaay too much time on my hands. I have checked Irondale, Centerpoint, Trussville, Inverness, Chelsea, Lakeshore, Bessemer (hey, you never know), Hueytown, Sylacauga, Clanton, Midfield, Calera, Hoover, and 3 Supercenters in Montgomery within the last 48 hrs. At this point, I would only check anything north of Gardendale. According to the powers that be in Bentonville, they are supposed to make their way to the Bham metro area in coming days.
> 
> You would be shocked to know how many showers I have had to take in the last 48 hours. :biggrin:


 let me know if you have any luck later. I'll do the same.


----------



## coase

Went to the closest Walmart to me here in NoVA (I'm not going to drive hours for a cheaper jacket -- opportunity cost still applies). Saw a couple of 38Rs. They were too big for my son which suggests they were more like 40rs instead. No other sizes available. I presume other stores might have more (when I called this one they said they had none at all) but it's not worth my time to check this out. Still they looked very nice for the asking price.


----------



## Trad-ish

If someone that has purchased one could post up the SKU number, it might be helpful to those calling their local Wally Worlds.


----------



## myk7000

Does anyone know if these come in 36S? My immediate suspicion is no, but I thought I'd ask for those who've been out to the stores.

Merry Xmas all btw.


----------



## dxrham

dexconstruct said:


> Agreed. Unfortunately you will have to actually walk into a Walmart to check out these details yourself. Much scarier than the darts, vents, or shoulders I would say.


 Late one night I found myself completely surrounded by strange people at Walmart. It dawned on me that they must all consider me to be the weird one.

Christopher


----------



## upthewazzu

TheRomanhistorian said:


> This thread piqued my curiosity so I read more of your findings. I am quite interested in the grey herringbone (Laxdale?) and the blue and grey speckled one in 44R. I don't know if any are in the Seattle area (I'm currently in Idaho and the two supercentres near me in Clarkston, WA and Moscow, ID seemed to have no clue what I was on about). For $75.00 they seem worth a pot. Would any of you chaps be able to report a Seattle area sighting or, perhaps, be willing to export one of each to me?
> 
> Also, I'm not a normal 'Trad' person (I'm an interloper) but we all share a love of Harris tweed!


I live in Pullman and checked the Pullman Walmart and it was not there either. I figured if any of the stores would have them in the NW it would be Pullman or Moscow, with the universities and all.


----------



## RGA

Anyone in the KC area, the Olathe Walmart on 135th has ~40 or so on a rack in the men's section.

The bar code # on the Black and Grey Herringbone is 8 54269 00442 8.


----------



## Epaminondas

blairrob said:


> My father would ocassionally visit Kmart at lunch to buy a large supply of toothpaste, deoderant, etc., and my mother was quite honestly horrifed that someone they knew might see him in there. It didn't bother him one bit. I wish I was [SIC (see use of subjunctive)] more like my father.


Yes, but did he buy sportcoats there?


----------



## blairrob

Epaminondas said:


> Yes, but did he buy sportcoats there?


Fair comment. I believe the two rules of the house he consistently obeyed were no cigars in the house and no Kmart clothing in the house. The outcome of this was my interest in finer clothing, and a well raked lawn.


----------



## tcarr184

I bought three of these today the sizing seems to be a little bit generous but after watching the video and understanding how Walmart came to have their hands on something like 70,000 Harris tweed jackets one can understand that the man who these were designed for Is most likely an office worker and was willing to pay the original price of several hundred dollars more. The Tweed feels great I haven't had a chance to really break down the seams and the craftsmanship on them but the buttons look like they are pretty solid. The jackets are unfinished so you have to take them to the tailor to have them completed which is okay anyway because the Taylor can also do some things to adjust the fit and make it more contemporary or at least more comfortable. I have not yet decided which one I'm going to keep but surprisingly the lighter color jacket seems to be the most popular with the female opinions I've asked for and the darker one with the men. I'll post some Pictures when I get home and have a chance to get on my computer but for the moment if anybody can give me some tips on checking out the craftsmanship I would be happy to break these download it more for you guys. I will say the Tweed appears to be pretty versatile passes the wrinkle test so far the shoulders are pretty solid but not overly padded and the lining is awesome.


----------



## hockeyinsider

tcarr184 said:


> I bought three of these today the sizing seems to be a little bit generous but after watching the video and understanding how Walmart came to have their hands on something like 70,000 Harris tweed jackets one can understand that the man who these were designed for Is most likely an office worker and was willing to pay the original price of several hundred dollars more. The Tweed feels great I haven't had a chance to really break down the seams and the craftsmanship on them but the buttons look like they are pretty solid. The jackets are unfinished so you have to take them to the tailor to have them completed which is okay anyway because the Taylor can also do some things to adjust the fit and make it more contemporary or at least more comfortable. I have not yet decided which one I'm going to keep but surprisingly the lighter color jacket seems to be the most popular with the female opinions I've asked for and the darker one with the men. I'll post some Pictures when I get home and have a chance to get on my computer but for the moment if anybody can give me some tips on checking out the craftsmanship I would be happy to break these download it more for you guys. I will say the Tweed appears to be pretty versatile passes the wrinkle test so far the shoulders are pretty solid but not overly padded and the lining is awesome.


Unfinished?


----------



## drlivingston

hockeyinsider said:


> Unfinished?


^^^^X2!!
And, did you buy these tweeds from a WalMart in Tampa?


----------



## smujd

The ones I found in Dallas could use some tailoring, maybe, but were not unfinished.


----------



## drlivingston

Tampa? Dallas? OK, that settles it. They have to be getting close to my neck of the woods.


----------



## tcarr184

hockeyinsider said:


> Unfinished?


Yes, a tailor is going to have to close the seems on the back for you.


----------



## hockeyinsider

smujd said:


> The ones I found in Dallas could use some tailoring, maybe, but were not unfinished.


Neither were the ones here.


----------



## my19

The jackets I saw (and the one I bought) had X's of thread tacking the side vents, and of course the pocket stitching needs to be opened, things a decent clothing store would do for you. But I wouldn't say the jackets were unfinished.


----------



## drlivingston

Those are just tacking stitches. You certainly don't need a tailor or any professional help to remove those.


----------



## TweedyDon

tcarr184 said:


> Yes, a tailor is going to have to close the seems on the back for you.


I believe you might be referring to the side venting; unusual in the United States, as they're more common in the UK, but the "seams" are actually venting and not supposed to be closed.


----------



## Jovan

Someone (who wishes to remain unnamed) just informed me of something Tennesseeans and those concerned with fit might like to know:_

With regard to the Harris Tweed at Walmart, they have them at the Walmart Supercenter in South Nashville. Here is a picture I took this morning.










There is a second rack of jackets that isn't shown in the picture. I would estimate that there were 65-70 jackets in all.

FWIW, I didn't buy one. The fit was awful on me and I didn't care for the shoulders at all. Actually, even if the fit had been better I would probably have passed on them since I prefer a lighter weight tweed. I wear my sport coats indoors about 90 percent of the time and I find tweed this heavy to be less comfortable._


----------



## dizzyfan

Spotted in the Frederick, Maryland Walmart. Larger sizes (46 through 50s) along with some 40S and 42S.


----------



## Dmontez

For anyone looking for these in Texas I just got off the phone with a dept. manager at the De Zavala store in San Antonio, and they have plenty. Also if you can sweet talk the department head they will ship them to your closest store. Use the barcode that was posted earlier in the thread just be careful that's for the grey herringbone in a 40S. That barcode will help them find the product for you though.


----------



## 12345Michael54321

dizzyfan said:


> Spotted in the Frederick, Maryland Walmart.


I'm not in any great need of a new Harris Tweed sportcoat, but this thread has made me curious about this Walmart offering. And while my local Walmart (Cockeysville, MD) doesn't have any in stock, I may be out in Frederick, MD, tomorrow evening (weather permitting).

So, would this be the Walmart on Guilford Drive, or the one on Monocacy Blvd.? (I understand that the one on Guilford Drive is a Supercenter, so if I don't hear back from you by then, I'll assume that's the one.)

And I do so hope that the response to these Harris Tweeds is sufficiently favorable that next year at Christmas, select Walmart stores across America will be stocking the Alden LHS for $99.95. 
-- 
Michael


----------



## dizzyfan

Yes, the Frederick store where I spotted them was the Guildford Drive one.

I also made the haul up to Hagerstown where I found a larger selection and smaller sizes including some in size 40, 42, and 44 (including a 44L). And you can visit the outlets afterwards if you're so inclined!

I like the jackets all right. It's a rough and hearty tweed, which I quite like. The fit for me is pretty good. Though the shoulders are a bit too big. And as previously mentioned the buttons are plastic, and I plan to replace them. I also find the spacing between the two front buttons to be weirdly close to each other.

A hastily taken photo of the two tweeds I grabbed:


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Comment removed due to stupidity. See comment below.


----------



## Shaver

oxford cloth button down said:


> So, it took 8 pages for someone to post pics? I thought the mantra, "pics or didn't happen" was well known. I am not all that interested in this jacket, but like most ppl, I just wanted to see some pics!


See post #5 :icon_smile:


----------



## Flake

Code:







drlivingston said:


> Tampa? Dallas? OK, that settles it. They have to be getting close to my neck of the woods.


 Heading to SC on Sunday. I'll check out any Walmarts I come across along the I-20 corridor and report back.

On a completely different note, picking up my new Isaia odd jacket tomorrow.


----------



## jkidd41011

danielm said:


> Any sightings of HT at the Louisville, Cincinnati, or Indianapolis Walmarts? I've stopped at several and found nothing.


Dan...we hit Ft Wright right before X-Mas...Zilch. Have you tried the one out on Red Bank?


----------



## Flake

Flake said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heading to SC on Sunday. I'll check out any Walmarts I come across along the I-20 corridor and report back.
> 
> On a completely different note, picking up my new Isaia odd jacket tomorrow.


Score! Conyers, GA has them. Picked up the grey and the tan for myself. Downsized for a better fit. Usually a 42US. Got the 40.


----------



## arkirshner

Jovan said:


> Someone (who wishes to remain unnamed) just informed me of something Tennesseeans and those concerned with fit might like to know:_
> 
> With regard to the Harris Tweed at Walmart, they have them at the Walmart Supercenter in South Nashville. Here is a picture I took this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a second rack of jackets that isn't shown in the picture. I would estimate that there were 65-70 jackets in all.
> 
> FWIW, I didn't buy one. The fit was awful on me and I didn't care for the shoulders at all. Actually, even if the fit had been better I would probably have passed on them since I prefer a lighter weight tweed. I wear my sport coats indoors about 90 percent of the time and I find tweed this heavy to be less comfortable._


Yes, you Southerners and Sunbelters would prefer lighter tweeds. Please tell those stores to ship those heavy weights up north.


----------



## zzdocxx

Lol ^

This thread has staying power. I happened into a WalMart here in San Diego but they actually didn't have anything at all approaching that dressy.


----------



## hockeyinsider

The 100% cotton pocket squares are a good deal. I go through them all the time; they're cheap enough that I just toss them out when dirty.


----------



## Cuttington III

No Walmart Tweed 'round here...


----------



## Plainmike

yep none at the Durham NC. wally world.


----------



## pinkgreenpolo

Hello,
I was wondering if anyone in Metro Detroit has seen these in any Michigan Wally's World??

PGP


----------



## Semper Jeep

pinkgreenpolo said:


> Hello,
> I was wondering if anyone in Metro Detroit has seen these in any Michigan Wally's World??
> 
> PGP


This thread has me intrigued and I am now inspired to make a detour on my way home from work this evening and check out the store in Rochester Hills to see if they have any in stock.


----------



## Red Tractors

The WM on Fremont Pike in Perrysburg Ohio has a couple of racks of them. Mostly small sizes (38S,40R). All three colors. 

They seem to be decent, but I didn't take a lot of time for a close examination.


----------



## halbydurzell

Hit up the Walmart just outside of Princeton, New Jersey and was instantly greeted by...racks upon racks of Eagles shirts and jackets. Huh. Oh well.


----------



## Murphy

*Harris tweed jackets at Michigan Walmart*

The Walmart in Taylor, Michigan on Telegraph Road carries these jackets in the three fabrics described above.


----------



## Semper Jeep

Murphy said:


> The Walmart in Taylor, Michigan on Telegraph Road carries these jackets in the three fabrics described above.


Finally, an excuse to go Downriver!

FWIW, neither the Walmart in Rochester Hills on Adams nor the Walmart in Troy on Maple carry them.


----------



## Orgetorix

Based on the enthusiasm that these have met with and the volume that Tweedy Don does in the Thrift Exchange, I can only conclude that y'all have houses full of tweed that would put a Hoarders episode to shame.


----------



## hockeyinsider

halbydurzell said:


> Hit up the Walmart just outside of Princeton, New Jersey and was instantly greeted by...racks upon racks of Eagles shirts and jackets. Huh. Oh well.


Eagle shirts at Wal-Mart?


----------



## Andersdad

I think he is referring to the Philadelphia Eagles.


----------



## West Coast Clothes Fan

Picked up my Harris Tweed at Walmart in the Rohnert Park, CA They carry three colors, and I purchased the Barva, which is the beige, brown and green version. I asked the Assistant Manager in the clothing department, if they were going to be getting more. His initial response was "I hope not, as they have not been selling well". So while he did not know here in Northern California not such a popular item, but I think it is more a function of the clientele of Walmart not knowing what this is as well as the location of the store relative to something closer to SF which would be amuck better market.

Also, a couple of posts mention how the run big and I can confirm the same. I am a 44R and the 44R was big on the shoulders and really roomy around the mid section, and I am not a super cut guy. The 42R fit me very well.


----------



## Patrick06790

No luck in Torrington, Conn.


----------



## TweedyDon

Orgetorix said:


> Based on the enthusiasm that these have met with and the volume that Tweedy Don does in the Thrift Exchange...


Don't forget our fellow member *vwdvolly*... She has easily the best selection of Harris Tweed around!


----------



## halbydurzell

Andersdad said:


> I think he is referring to the Philadelphia Eagles.


Yep. And I was willing to bet money THAT particular Walmart would carry the Harris Tweed jackets if they were to be found anywhere. I was shocked by their absence.


----------



## hockeyinsider

West Coast Clothes Fan said:


> I asked the Assistant Manager in the clothing department, if they were going to be getting more. His initial response was "I hope not, as they have not been selling well". So while he did not know here in Northern California not such a popular item, but I think it is more a function of the clientele of Walmart not knowing what this is as well as the location of the store relative to something closer to SF which would be amuck better market..


I found them at a couple of Wal-Mart stores in Michigan near factory outlet malls. They were missing from Wal-Mart stores in affluent areas, which is unusual.

Frankly, I'm surprised Wal-Mart didn't advertise these just before Christmas. A little bit of advertising and they would have sold like hot cakes. Most gentlemen don't read this message board nor do they read the blogs or internet magazines for clothing. Even if they shopped at Wal-Mart for groceries, how many would wonder through the clothing section?


----------



## Preacher

In the past week i've been to every Wal-Mart close by to no luck. Anyone know of a Wal-Mart in Charlotte, NC that may have these?


----------



## Dmontez

Preacher said:


> In the past week i've been to every Wal-Mart close by to no luck. Anyone know of a Wal-Mart in Charlotte, NC that may have these?


Call your closest wal mart ask for the mens department manager. Have them look up the item using the barcode "8 54269 00442 8" they may have to remove the last "8" from the code. They will be able to tell you if any stores in your region have them, and if any of them do, you ask for the store manager and ask him to call the "upc clerk" at the store that has what you want to see If they will do a store to store transfer. If there are no stores in the "region" ask the manager where the region starts, and ends. Start calling stores outside of your "region" and have your store manager contact the closest store that carries the product.

also the barcode I gave you is for the black heringbone in a 40s I think. Make sure they understand you are using that barcode as reference, and communicate the size, and colors that you want.

My store manager is having all 3 colors in 2 different jackets sent down for me. With these guys it pay's to be nice. The nicer you are the more willing they are to help you.


----------



## Cuttington III

Great info DMontez! Thank you.


----------



## hockeyinsider

Dmontez said:


> Call your closest wal mart ask for the mens department manager. Have them look up the item using the barcode "8 54269 00442 8" they may have to remove the last "8" from the code. They will be able to tell you if any stores in your region have them, and if any of them do, you ask for the store manager and ask him to call the "upc clerk" at the store that has what you want to see If they will do a store to store transfer. If there are no stores in the "region" ask the manager where the region starts, and ends. Start calling stores outside of your "region" and have your store manager contact the closest store that carries the product.
> 
> also the barcode I gave you is for the black heringbone in a 40s I think. Make sure they understand you are using that barcode as reference, and communicate the size, and colors that you want.
> 
> My store manager is having all 3 colors in 2 different jackets sent down for me. With these guys it pay's to be nice. The nicer you are the more willing they are to help you.


Another reason to love Wal-Mart.


----------



## zzdocxx

Wow what world do you guys live in?

I spent about 20+ minutes on the phone being bounced around from one person to another, but mostly on hold, and no luck whatsoever.

:mad2:


----------



## Dmontez

zzdocxx said:


> Wow what world do you guys live in?
> 
> I spent about 20+ minutes on the phone being bounced around from one person to another, but mostly on hold, and no luck whatsoever.
> 
> :mad2:


Try again Monday around 10 am. The real managers are off in weekends, and when they do happen to work a weekend they are usually to busy to deal with a phone call. Don't talk to anyone who does not have a manager title and when you do talk to them remember to be nice. These people generally HATE their jobs and when someone is asking for something nicely and being appreciative it makes them feel better about their job.


----------



## CMDC

^Wow. You really know the finer nuances of Walmart HR and employee culture.


----------



## upthewazzu

CMDC said:


> ^Wow. You really know the finer nuances of Walmart HR and employee culture.


Haha, true. They generally don't care enough to actually hate their job


----------



## Dmontez

CMDC said:


> ^Wow. You really know the finer nuances of Walmart HR and employee culture.


I worked for 5 years as a distributor with 5 different walmarts as a customer. I spent more time inside of walmarts than anyone person should in their lifetime.


----------



## blue suede shoes

I've seen this thread a couple of times and didn't think much of it until I was in Wal-Mart yesterday getting my oil changed. I saw the Harris display as I walked from the auto department into the main store, then I remembered this discussion. The Harris tweeds looked completely out of place in Wal-Mart. Most of the sizes were small to medium, and I think the largest they have is a 48. I found one that fits me fine across the shoulders, the sleeves might be a half inch to an inch too long, but the real problem is in the body of the jacket. It needs to be taken in quite a bit, or if I put on 50 pounds it would fit me fine. For those of you in the know, is it possible to tailor one of these sportcoats in such a manner and would it still look good, and is the cost worth it? Thanks in advance.


And by the way, if someone wants me to get them one or several in their size, I'll be happy to oblige. All I ask is my cost plus postage.


----------



## zzdocxx

I think a couple of people mentioned the sizes seemed to be cut larger than usual, ie. if you normally wore a 48 then a 46 would fit you.

Did you try any on, and did you notice that?

Thanks!

J.
48L


----------



## Virchow

zzdocxx said:


> I think a couple of people mentioned the sizes seemed to be cut larger than usual, ie. if you normally wore a 48 then a 46 would fit you.


Definitely almost a size larger in the shoulders. You may want to get a size smaller and take out the waist.


----------



## blue suede shoes

zzdocxx said:


> I think a couple of people mentioned the sizes seemed to be cut larger than usual, ie. if you normally wore a 48 then a 46 would fit you.
> 
> Did you try any on, and did you notice that?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> J.
> 48L


Yes, I purchased a 48R, the largest size they had and it fits perfect across the shoulders, but it will need to be taken in in the waist area. I will ask a tailor I use at a dry cleaner and see how much she charges. I have never had work like that done before so I would think that it should be a well qualified tailor, and I have no way of knowing if she is up to the task. I have the notion to ask a tailor at a men's shop, but I recently read in another thread on the forums that it is not polite to ask if I did not make the purchase at that men's shop.


----------



## zzdocxx

I get it, thanks. It sounds like the shoulders are right.

I've known a tailor to move a button a little bit to help tighten the fit. But I don't think slimming it a bit should be that hard, I think I've had it done on some jackets before.

I wonder if there are any 48L available, of course then there is the question of which color/patterns.

Do I understand correctly there are 4 different fabrics available?


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Finally got mine yesterday. I wear a 40R, so that is what I asked for. The fit was terrible. I literally returned it within an hour.


----------



## arkirshner

Red Tractors said:


> The WM on Fremont Pike in Perrysburg Ohio has a couple of racks of them. Mostly small sizes (38S,40R). All three colors.


Thank you for the heads up. I picked up a charcoal, (the other colors are very good, just not with my complexion), and there are still quite a few left in a wide range of sizes.



zzdocxx said:


> I think a couple of people mentioned the sizes seemed to be cut larger than usual, ie. if you normally wore a 48 then a 46 would fit you.
> 
> Did you try any on, and did you notice that?


I tried on five or six and wound up getting a size smaller than normal,(38), but there was an inconsistency in sizing. Some marked the same size were larger than others, e.g. another 38 was to small for me.


----------



## Chaps

The Lexington, NC store has all three colors in most sizes.


----------



## Cuttington III

Thank you sir! I'll head that way this week...


----------



## zzdocxx

Thanks AR.


----------



## Pentheos

No luck at the Princeton Walmart (101 Nassau Park Blvd.).


----------



## cdavant

Hilton Head Walmart has none.


----------



## cdavant

Thread seems to have gone dead. Anybody still finding these and where? I'm in Fla. now and the one store I checked had none.


----------



## AncientMadder

I saw on Styleforum that they had been marked down to $50 at at least one Wal-Mart location. I haven't checked my local stores in a while.


----------



## dbhdbhdbh

This may be a regional thing, but in my area the thrift stores are loaded with tweed, including Harris. If you are willing to pay $8, you can get a wide assortment of Harris tweed jackets. Not new, but many are in very good condition.


----------



## Barnavelt

I checked in Harford County and Baltimore County here in Maryland and found nothing. Of course I did not check every one of the 745 Wal Mart stores within a 3 mile radius of my home...


----------



## frosejr

The Wal Mart in Frederick MD had eight or so on clearance for $50. They were on a very prominent end cap in the area around the men's underwear and furnishings section. A quick eyeballing without checking indicates the sizes were mostly smaller (of course, to a 50L everything is smaller :smile.


----------



## FillW

The Wal Mart in Aberdeen, MD has about a dozen. The Frederick, MD store has at least 20. The Hagerstown, MD store has over a dozen. I went last weekend. 

Has anyone seen a blue tweed in 42L? I saw one (blue tweed) at the store in Edison, NJ (?) last weekend but it was the wrong size. I think they have them at the store in Aberdeen but not my size. I have the Dalmore and a Laxdale coat. It's worth getting all four if you find a size that fits you (or is close).


----------



## FillW

frosejr said:


> The Wal Mart in Frederick MD had eight or so on clearance for $50. They were on a very prominent end cap in the area around the men's underwear and furnishings section. A quick eyeballing without checking indicates the sizes were mostly smaller (of course, to a 50L everything is smaller :smile.


 There were more on a rack out on the floor. I asked a clerk and he showed me the others.


----------



## FillW

dbhdbhdbh said:


> This may be a regional thing, but in my area the thrift stores are loaded with tweed, including Harris. If you are willing to pay $8, you can get a wide assortment of Harris tweed jackets. Not new, but many are in very good condition.


 Sounds like I should make a road trip up there. Do they have any cool windowpanes in colors like blue or green?


----------



## lostron

Is anyone willing to proxy? I am interested in buying the Dalmore (blue) and the Laxdale (herringbone) in sz 38R for my old man. Please PM me if you can find these and ship them to the US. Thanks!


----------



## FillW

lostron said:


> Is anyone willing to proxy? I am interested in buying the Dalmore (blue) and the Laxdale (herringbone) in sz 38R for my old man. Please PM me if you can find these and ship them to the US. Thanks!


 If you're sure that's what you want then I might be able to do it. I won't be able to check back until next Monday but I'll look this weekend. I'm pretty sure they had both nearby. You'd just have to send me the money.

I have a Dalmore and it looks more grey than blue but the ones at a nearby Wal-Mart look blue. :icon_scratch:


----------



## FillW

lostron said:


> Is anyone willing to proxy? I am interested in buying the Dalmore (blue) and the Laxdale (herringbone) in sz 38R for my old man. Please PM me if you can find these and ship them to the US. Thanks!


 They still have both jackets at the Wal-Mart in Aberdeen, MD. A better idea is to just go to your local Wal-Mart and see if they can ship the jackets to that store.


----------



## linklaw

I checked at the Walmart in Heidelberg PA. No sign of any tweeds.


----------



## lostron

FillW said:


> They still have both jackets at the Wal-Mart in Aberdeen, MD. A better idea is to just go to your local Wal-Mart and see if they can ship the jackets to that store.


Do you know the SKU numbers for the jackets above? Thanks


----------



## rsgordon

Harris tweed is Harris tweed. I don't find any genuine advantage to buying a new jacket unless that is criteria that floats your boat. I would prefer to find a handsome thrift.


----------



## maximar

I purchased a 42s in gray herringbone after reading this thread. It's slightly large on me and I'm too busy to return it. It fits like a 43. I would sell it to anyone interested. Never worn and tags still on.


----------



## FillW

I'll post them for you ASAP.


----------



## Jovan

Given all the general comments on fit, I think I know why these didn't sell well at full price originally.


----------



## dxrham

rsgordon said:


> Harris tweed is Harris tweed. I don't find any genuine advantage to buying a new jacket unless that is criteria that floats your boat. I would prefer to find a handsome thrift.


 I agree that Harris Tweed is Harris Tweed. The issue I have with finding them in a thrift store is that I have to compete with quite a bit of professional shoppers in my area that are purchasing to sell on eBay or in their own thrift store. When I do find a Harris Tweed jacket in my size the moths have beaten me too it.

-Christopher


----------



## FillW

What size are you. I found a great dark blue Harris Tweed last week that was too small for me. It might still be there.


----------



## FillW

Jovan said:


> Given all the general comments on fit, I think I know why these didn't sell well at full price originally.


 Who knows.

I think all mine are great.


----------



## TLS24

They probably had about 20 of these marked down to $50 at the Wal-Mart in Tuscaloosa, AL in mostly smaller sizes.


----------



## Mr. Hockeyfan

*Walmart Harris Tweed*

I live in Michigan (Detroit area) and am looking for Walmart's that carry the Harris Tweed jackets. I found a blue one in Taylor but would like one or two more in brown/tan or gray in size 44L. Perhaps someone would be willing to send me one if I pay postage? Any help would be appreciated.
Hank


----------



## ddantzler

Late reply to this, but yesterday I picked up all three patterns of this at a Wal-Mart in the Columbia, SC area for $15 per jacket. The mahogany hanger is certainly worth $15 alone. :aportnoy:


----------



## eagle2250

^^
At that price, a very, very nice score...and welcome to AAAC! Looking forward to your future postings.


----------

